# The new whisker biscuit?!



## buckkiller93 (Jan 20, 2009)

*im interested to*

idk but do you know how much there going to ask for the m price wise and when there coming out i seen them on the web like 10 days ago


----------



## jf69 (Oct 9, 2005)

go to midatlanticarchery.com and take a look at their rests, pretty cool better than a biscuit


----------



## beetee42 (Dec 25, 2008)

I have the new sure shot on my DXT and I have all the adjustment I need from it. The pro has adj. for elevation, which might help a little for some tuning issues, but I didn't have any probs. The camo isn't really something that would match any bow. Hard to explain, just a generic blotchy camo. I think it was money well spent.


----------

